# Lily Allen



## OrR (May 20, 2006)

Well, maybe I exaggerated a little but damn, I can't stop listening to this stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lily Allen is definitely awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She's even got a Myspace site: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.myspace.com/lilymusic
Here's a video: http://exodus.interoutemediaservices.com/?...delivery=stream
Refer to Google for teh mp3s.


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ May 20 2006 said:


> She's even got a Myspace site:



Dude, loads of artists have MySpace Sites.


----------



## OrR (May 20, 2006)

Yeah, but it's kind of embarrassing...


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ May 20 2006 said:


> Yeah, but it's kind of embarrassing...



Now that i actually looked at the site, yeah. I know.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 20, 2006)

It's kind of catchy, but a bit muffled. And not too different from alot of artists that are already out there. There is a certain something about it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Odd, her accent is evident in alot of her songs. A very rare trait for any singer.


----------



## retrohead (May 20, 2006)

Lily Allen has been around for a while now. Her stuff has been getting played on Jo Whiley's show on Radio 1 for weeks.  My favourite is probably LDN. The mixtape she done is a bit ropey imho though.

*edit* quickly before Triforce posts hehe. She is the daughter of Kieth Allen aswell and if you don't know who he is then where have you been?


----------



## Triforce (May 20, 2006)

A friend of mine introduced me to her the other day, to be honest i dont see why all the fuss over her at the moment ?
Some of the beats are very good but imho she sounds too much like a London Slapper, i would'nt touch it with a barge pole mate.

If you want to download her stuff including her 1st mix tape you can get it all here http://robotmonkey7.multiply.com/journal/item/6


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 20, 2006)

Ha! Crazy UK slang. I love it~! A London Slapper? How awesome is that! Now I'm not sure what that is, but it's great.


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ May 20 2006 said:


> Ha! Crazy UK slang. I love it~! A London Slapper? How awesome is that! Now I'm not sure what that is, but it's great.



A london slapper = A london Prostitute


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Et Cetera @ May 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ May 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! Crazy UK slang. I love it~! A London Slapper? How awesome is that! Now I'm not sure what that is, but it's great.
> ...



Now you see, that's great. I would have just called her a hooker, but a london slapper? Tsk, great. I wish we had cool slang words and such here, all we have is that ghetto stuff. "Hizzle my nizzle fo' shizzle!"


----------



## OrR (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(FunkySkunk @ May 20 2006 said:


> *edit* quickly before Triforce posts hehe. She is the daughter of Kieth Allen aswell and if you don't know who he is then where have you been?


Not in the UK?


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ May 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Et Cetera @ May 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ May 20 2006 said:
> ...



Dang. And I had a real great idea in my head then.

I was going to say 'Go to your mom and call her that, then we'll see what happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 '

But i told you what it meant :'(



j/k


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 20, 2006)

I don't think my mom would have known what it meant either. Although she did travel around Europe in her youth. So it's possible.


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ May 20 2006 said:


> I don't think my mom would have known what it meant either. Although she did travel around Europe in her youth. So it's possible.



Anything is possible if you believe.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 20, 2006)

I've been listening to her music, I really like that one song: "Everything's Just Wonderful". I'm not sure why though, it's just oddly catchy.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2006)

Going for the thread derail here:
@Ace Gunman what do you mean no decent slang, I suggest you familiarise yourself with the random button of http://www.urbandictionary.com/

But for as much as "decent" slang there is far worse floating around.


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

This topic has gone from a conversation about lily allen, to a conversation about slappers and english slang.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 20, 2006)

I mean slang that's actually interesting. Something I could actually say in a public place and not feel like a total jackass. How people can walk into a room and say "Yo home-diggity dog whats the haps my g-unit!?".... and not hate themselves... that just totally blows me away. Our slang is just so lame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But London Slapper... I feel like I could go into a country club of some sort and use that in casual conversation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et Cetera: I tried to bring it back on topic, but then FAST came along and derailed it again.


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ May 20 2006 said:


> I feel like I could go into a country club of some sort and use that in casual conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you try that country club thing; see where it gets ya. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh man that would be funny to see.

-----------------------------------------

Interesting slang: For ace

1. Bees and honey: Money
2. Tart: Prostitute
3. Slapper: Prostitute
4. Me ol' mucker: My Friend
5. Barney Rubble: Mess < (I think thats right)


This concludes this weeks show.


----------



## Taras (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ May 20 2006 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/




Oh. So that's what "Dirty Sanchez" means...


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Taras @ May 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(FAST6191 @ May 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.urbandictionary.com/
> ...



I second that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now i know what it meant when my mom told me that the noises coming from next door were them (They are 80 years old) doing a dirty sanchez. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  :'(


----------



## Triforce (May 20, 2006)

LOL "*Barney Rubble*" i aint heard that in ages hahahaha nice one Et Cetera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heres a few i like to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Alan Whickers* - Rhyming Slang for 'knickers'
*Adam and Eve* - Rhyming Slang for 'believe', e.g. "Would you Adam and Eve it mate!"
*Ayrton Senna* - Modern Rhyming Slang for 'tenner' (ten pound note), e.g. "I've only got an Ayrton left to last me the month!"
*chutney ferret* - slang term for a gay man.
*Douglas Hurd* - Modern Rhyming Slang for 'turd'. Normally shortened to 'Douglas'. eg. "Just nipping out for a Douglas mate"
*Richard the Third* - Rhyming Slang for 'turd' (excrement) or 'bird' (girlfriend). I shorten it to 'Richard'
*Hank Marvin* - Modern Rhyming Slang for 'starving'. e.g. "Shall we go for lunch ? I'm Hank Marvin !". I shorten this one to 'Hank'
*John Thomas* - an old affectionate term for the penis.
*nugget* - a popular word for a pound coin. e.g. "Oi Dave, lend us a nugget" i shorten it to Nug myself haha
*slapper* - a common term for a loose woman.
*window licker* - a name for the sort of 'nutter' who sits next to you on the bus and does something weird

lmao i spelt Barney Rubble as 'Barnie Ruble'


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ May 20 2006 said:


> LOL "*Barnie Ruble*" i aint heard that in ages hahahaha nice one Et Cetera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously dude, you are *too* english for your own good. I mean, i use slang like that once in a while. And i also say certain words in a different way. I cant explain how i say them, but words like 'fucker, paper, wanker'. I dont know if anyone can comprehend what i am trying to say but whatever.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 20, 2006)

I'm going to use each and everyone one of those in daily conversation.


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ May 20 2006 said:


> I'm going to use each and everyone one of those in daily conversation.



And im sure people will look at you as if you have just escaped from your padded cell.


----------



## retrohead (May 20, 2006)

Barney Rubble is actually slang for Trouble.

Just thought i would clear that one up. Plus you get Northern England slang and London slang.

Me Ol Mucker is Northern slag and most of the other others are cockney slang. Don't ever confuse them because either party would come and rape your daughters for doing so hahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*just edited London slag to slang, whoops!


----------



## Taras (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Et Cetera @ May 20 2006 said:


> Now i know what it meant when my mom told me that the noises coming from next door were them (They are 80 years old) doing a dirty sanchez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank Jesus that it wasn't a Dirty Lincoln.


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(FunkySkunk @ May 20 2006 said:


> Barney Rubble is actually slang for Trouble.
> 
> Just thought i would clear that one up. Plus you get Northern England slang and London slang.
> 
> ...



Cockney Slang is the best type of slang


----------



## blizeH (May 20, 2006)

She has a blatent faked accent, just like artists such as the Arctic Monkeys etc, it's a little irritating.


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

Speaking of slang, my dad just called me a pudding-head.


----------



## Psyfira (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Et Cetera @ May 20 2006 said:


> Interesting slang: For ace
> 1. Bees and honey: Money
> 4. Me ol' mucker: My Friend
> 5. Barney Rubble: Mess < (I think thats right)


Wtf? you cannot _seriously_ tell me you actually use those three in conversation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The middle one sounds like something from bad 70's TV comedy shows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as slang goes, "stack it" is a personal favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (meaning: to fall or trip over with as little dignity as humanly possible)

Arctic Monkeys: _Almost_ brought their album on Thursday, but after 3 minuites of listening to track samples on Amazon the guy's voice completely drove me up the wall, so decided maybe it wasn't such a good idea after all. Still, Snow Patrol arrives on Tuesday


----------



## El Diablo (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ May 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Et Cetera @ May 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting slang: For ace
> ...



Seriously, yes i do use those in general conversation. (Not at school. Only with my _cool_ friends)


----------



## face_kicker (May 21, 2006)

Wow...it's like The Streets meets an angry chick...I like it!


----------



## decript (May 22, 2006)

Good I love this slang too. I have to learn these, but my classic favourite has always been 'fucking wanker'. wanker, I love that word


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2006)

My favourite use of wanker was a bar in California: it had been a damn long  day or two driving down from Seattle and as I am nodding off (I was not driving) I spy in a nice pink neon sign "Wanker's Bar".

As I am about to fall asleep I assume I am not paying enough attention, then we stop at an adjacent petrol station (gas station) and I look closely, I could not believe it: after a few minutes I find out it means handyman/woodshop type in the US.

I took a picture.

Somewhat bemused by my fascination with a sign I am compelled to explain what wanker means in the UK. Oh the fun.

edit: for those not in the know wanking=jerking off or one of the many other great alternatives I see in my profanisaurus.


----------



## Triforce (May 23, 2006)

i had a similar experience at an old company. Me and and few guys were relaxing outside the warehouse on a smoke break, it all goes quiet for a few secs then this friggin huge delivery truck comes storming up to the loading bay with a great big WANKER logo down the side of it hahaha. May not sound that funny but i pissed myself laughing. Turns out the driver was from germany, got no idea what wanker means to them ? and from the look on the drivers face he must have wondered why the fk we were all laughing so much, heh.


----------



## OrR (May 23, 2006)

Wanker doesn't really mean anything, it's probably just a name.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2006)

Going for both thread necromancy and thread derailment in one go, I stumbled upon a great UK based Slang dictionary:
http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/


----------



## dice (Aug 14, 2006)

cockney slang FTW!

do you crazy americans/ROTW happen know what a spastic is?


----------



## m_babble (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm booking these guys soon.
http://www.myspace.com/8bit


----------



## Harsky (Aug 15, 2006)

I took a picture of a sign in Hong Kong that said Wanko. Now, you think the name Wanko is probably the name of some item in some obscure place. Wrong. It's actually a big name (in Hong Kong that is) name for a chain of stores that sells fashionable clothes and they even sponser some shows over there. THIS SHOW IS SPONSERED BY WANKO. I roffled but when my relatives asked me why that's funny I shut up as I didn't want to explain.


----------



## Resident0 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've met lilly allen, my brother lives in Knightsbridge and she used to go drinking in the same bars as us.

Shes a bit of a twat in person IMO, typical stuck up london girl.


----------

